# cabe nosotros (Heidegger)



## AnderParnasso

Hola a todos. Leyendo la traducción de un texto de Heiddeger, me he encontrado con lo siguiente: "...ser capaz de algo significa: admitir algo cabe nosotros según su esencia y estar cobijando de un modo insistente esta admisión..." o más adelante "...A aquello que nos tiene en la esencia en tanto que, al mismo tiempo,_ cabe nosotros, es tomado en consideración..." 
_Es una traducción de Eustaquio Barjau, pero no logro entender el "cabe nosotros". He preguntado en el foro de "solo español", pero me han sugerido que lo consultase con ustedes  porque la expresión es se puede referir a: "al lado de", "junto a", cosa que no es muy coherente. Sí estoy interpretando mal, por favor pido que me esclarezcan. Gracias.

(El texto es "¿qué quiere decir pensar?")


----------



## Alemanita

En qué capítulo más o menos se encuentra? Tengo el pdf en alemán y te lo podría buscar, pero son 139 páginas ...


----------



## AnderParnasso

Es en la primera página (y me refiero a este: http://www.heideggeriana.com.ar/textos/decir_pensar.htm, no al curso que dictó). Gracias.


----------



## Spharadi

En original: 
Der Mensch kann denken, insofern er die  Moglichkeit dazu hat. Allein dieses Mogliche verburgt uns noch nicht,  daB wir es vermögen. Denn wir vermögen nur das, was wir mögen. Aber wir  mögen wiederum wahrhaft nur Jenes, was seinerseits uns seIber und zwar  uns in unserem Wesen mag, indem es sich unserem Wesen als das zuspricht,  was uns im Wesen halt.

La versión que tú estás leyendo: 

El  hombre puede pensar en tanto en cuanto tiene la posibilidad de ello.  Ahora bien, esta posibilidad aún no nos garantiza que seamos capaces de  tal cosa. *Porque ser capaz de algo significa: admitir algo  cabe nosotros según su esencia y estar cobijando de un modo insistente  esta admisión*. Pero nosotros únicamente somos capaces _(*vermögen*) _de aquello que nos gusta _(*mögen*), _de aquello a lo que estamos afectos en tanto que lo dejamos venir. 

Cotejando  con el texto alemán en pdf, las frases están cambiadas de lugar. Lo  subrayado y en negritas correspondería a la última frase alemana.   Además la traducción de ese párrafo es bastante inexacta. Tampoco es  correcto castellano, "admitir algo cabe nosotros"; sin duda ahí falta algo, quizá sea un error de transcripción. 
 
Mi  opinión personal: No creo que este párrafo se pueda traducir (en el  sentido usual del término) sino solo parafrasear. Heidegger hace un  juego de palabras, entre otros, con "mögen" y "vermögen". Ahora bien, "mögen" no es sólo gustar, querer sino también "poder" en el sentido, "puede ser", "pueda que sea así"  (mag sein).  La recomendación sería entonces tomarse el trabajo de  aprender alemán si se quiere leer a Heidegger y no soy el único que lo  dice.


----------



## Spharadi

Otro ejemplo de la dificultad de traducir. El título en castellano "Qué quiere decir pensar" ya sugiere que aquí se trata de eso. Pero en alemán "heissen" no significa solamente "querer decir". Otras lecciones serían: 1. ¿A qué se llama pensar? 2. ¿Qué exige el pensar? 3. ¿Qué pide el pensar? 4. ¿Qué manda el pensar? 5. ¿Qué exhorta el pensar?


----------



## Spharadi

¿Qué se llama pensar?  ¿A qué llama el pensar? 

Traté de moldearlo al castellano, no sé si te puede servir

El hombre puede pensar en la medida que posee la posibilidad de ello. Pero  que esto sea posible no es todavía garantía de que sea capaz de  hacerlo. Pues solo somos capaces de aquello que queremos y podemos. Pero  por otro lado, podemos y queremos realmente solo aquello que a su vez  está presente en nuestra esencia interpelando y deseándonos: aquello que nos mantiene en su esencia.


----------



## AnderParnasso

Hola, Spharadi. Gracias por tomarte el tiempo de explicarlo. Definitivamente Heidegger es un autor para leer en alemán, como dices. ¿Sabes de algún buen curso de alemán (en pdf, multimedia,etc) que me puedas recomendar? Saludos.


----------



## AnderParnasso

Luego de terminar de leer el artículo, saqué la conclusión de que el "cabe nosotros" (expresión en desuso) podría se remplazada por "de nuestro lado", "por nuestra parte", o "en lo a nosotros respecta".


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, Heidegger no es traducible, el filósofo centra su discurso en un uso muy particular de la lengua alemana, por lo tanto se pierde mucho en la traducciones. No es casual que ese vicio psicologista de las interpretaciones heideggerianas más en voga sea más bien un vicio de las traducciones, no del autor realmente. En pocas palabras, vale la pena el esfuerzo de aprender la lengua y descubrir los giros sorprendentes que este autor hace para expresar una idea precisa. 

"Cabe nosotros" es un error sin duda, tal vez sea más exacto: "admitir algo *que *cabe *en *nosotros" en correcto español. Muy probablemente sea un error de transcripción. Sin embargo, como bien señala Spharadi, Barjau hace una traducción inexacta, además de alterar el orden de la frase. No creo que sea intencional: es el inevitable equilibrismo cuando se intenta mantener y expresar el sentido de este autor en particular. Es probable que Barjau haya querido mantener ese "was uns im Wesen hält" (halten).

En ese parágrafo (GA, Bd. 8, p. 5), Heidegger hace un juego entre *Möglichkeit *(posibilidad), *vermögen *(ser capaz, poder hacer, lograr) y *mögen *(generalmente traducido con "gustar" pero es más un querer-_desear _algo _explícitamente_). Vattimo, por ejemplo, traduce esa frase de este modo (en italiano): "en efecto, somo capaces solo de aquello que nos gusta". "gustar" sería correcto, pero se pierde ese carácter performativo que tiene mögen. Yo usaría "desear" a pesar que no sea fiel: "en efecto, somos capaces solo de aquello que deseamos".

 Se note, sin embargo, la importante segunda parte: ese gustar-desear (mögen) tiene una contraparte, corresponde solo a aquello que nos llama y nos interpela (zusprechen) y finalmente nos mantiene ("aguanta" según Barjau) en nuestra esencia. ¿Qué quiere decir esto exactamente? Si vemos bien, se da un curioso "movimiento" sutil entre aquel que desea y aquello que es deseado, o dicho en nuestro caso: entre aquel que tiene o se encuentra en la possibilidad de pensar (_Möglichkeit_), que puede (_vermögen_) y lo desea (_mögen_), y aquello que (nos) llama a pensar, que corresponde a nuestra esencia ("cabe en nosotros") y es pensado finalmente (das Gedachte en el texto). Se note que aquello que es pensado (la "idea" si se quiere) es algo completamente impersonal en Heidegger, para nada psicológico y hasta visto desde una perspectiva antisubjetivista: _no pertenece al sujeto_, solo lo "mantiene" en su esencia (halten) y ante lo cual "se agradece" como si fuese un extraño. Recordemos, si puede ser de ayuda, que Heidegger usa *Wesen *(esencia) muchas veces como verbo, es decir *wesen*, algo así como "esenciar" (transitivo): algo (agente) vuelve/mantiene/sostiene en esencia algo (paciente), lo tiene "en esencia". 

Según mi lectura, Heidegger trata de observar el movimiento que se genera entre lo querido-deseado y aquello que se "deja" querer-desear: no solo la mera volición subjetiva del agente (ese "gustar"), como traducen Barjau y Vattimo.


----------



## AnderParnasso

Gracias por tomarte el tiempo, Geviert. Sin duda habrá que aprender alemán. Todas las respuestas ha sido útiles, y no hay que olvidar que de no se trata de hallar al "verdadero" Heidegger, sino al que nos interpele en nuestra esencia y nos haga pensar "cosas" nuevas. Saludos.


----------

